# Goat has obstruction of gut



## Suzy (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi , recently my goat hasn't been herself and yesterday we brought her to the vet and found out she has an obstruction of the gut . 

Is there anything we can do to help her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly I haven't dealt with that before. How did the vet determine the onstruction? And what were his recommendations for treatment? 

Did he suggest like mineral oil to help pass it through?


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

By obstruction do you mean something has lodged internally that has blocked the gut or is the intestine twisted?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I would be curious to hear how your vet came to that conclusion......I loss one of my wethers last month and vet told me same thing and did no testing, he tubed him with mineral oil and gave him an enema and sent us home and said he had done everything he could do and if it were a blockage nothing else could be done......I am sorry but I think it is their standard diagnoses when they really don't know. 

I really wish I had just taken my guy's care into my own hands and I would have tubed him with fluids for dehydration (did not realize at the time how fast a down goat dehydrates) and started him on antibiotics and would have given him an anti-toxin injection.....I very well could have lost him still, but at least I wouldn't be left with this feeling that I failed him. I have always been one to do exactly what the vet says.

I hope your vet is wrong and your goats makes a full recovery.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

This is by no means advice . . . but a friend (maybe she'll chime in here!) was told something similar by her vet recently. Like cdtrum, goat was tubed. The vet gave a shot of antibiotic and told her to be prepared . . . seemed to think she could easily lose her. With that type of prognosis, there was no reason not to try something else when the doe didn't improve. Although up to date on CD/T vaccine, the antitoxin was administered and my friend really thought she saw a difference after each dose of that. I'm fuzzy on the details of what else she gave her, but I'm pretty certain antibiotics were continued and perhaps some form of antacid. Her doe did pull through.

I wish I could remember where I read this, but somewhere I read that there is some speculation that the CD/T vaccine may not "last" as long in goats as previously thought.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

cdtrum said:


> I would be curious to hear how your vet came to that conclusion......I loss one of my wethers last month and vet told me same thing and did no testing, he tubed him with mineral oil and gave him an enema and sent us home and said he had done everything he could do and if it were a blockage nothing else could be done......I am sorry but I think it is their standard diagnoses when they really don't know.
> 
> I really wish I had just taken my guy's care into my own hands and I would have tubed him with fluids for dehydration (did not realize at the time how fast a down goat dehydrates) and started him on antibiotics and would have given him an anti-toxin injection.....I very well could have lost him still, but at least I wouldn't be left with this feeling that I failed him. I have always been one to do exactly what the vet says.
> 
> I hope your vet is wrong and your goats makes a full recovery.


I recently, just last month had the vet tell me the same thing about one of my does. She was NOT herself, and visibly sick, and not eating so we called them out here. He did the same, tubed her, gave banamine, recommended antibiotics, and that was it. Afterwards, I researched, as I had never heard of a 'blockage" per say. We simply did EVERYTHING we could for her. We gave her antacids (for potential bloat), CD Antitoxin for enterotoxemia (which at the time I felt was a long shot). It seemed after the antitoxin was given was when she started to rally. We gave it again the next day, and she came out of it. Unfortunately, she lost the pregnancy, but we got through that as well. I think it is important for goat owners to know what can possibly happen with their goats because sometimes vets are not prepared/as knowledgeable on the subject of goats (Unless of course you have a specialty vet), as cdtrum said above with vets and their 'generalized diagnoses'. Hopefully all will end well for your goat. Just try everything possible, that way you will know you did all you could! That's what we did, and thankfully we still have our pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

You'll have to read the entire page to find it, but this is one of the places where I read that the CD/T booster should be given 2x a year now . . . and according to this article, if you have had a case of enterotoxemia in your herd . . . 3x a year . . .

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/hea ... ations.asp


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am praying for her......... :hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure hope we get some good news here. Suzy what did the vet give you as a option? 


kids-n-peeps said:


> You'll have to read the entire page to find it, but this is one of the places where I read that the CD/T booster should be given 2x a year now . . . and according to this article, if you have had a case of enterotoxemia in your herd . . . 3x a year . . .
> 
> http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/hea ... ations.asp


 Our vets here have told us it is best because here in our County we had so many cases of bloat a couple years ago it was horrible. They said start giving it every six months. If was just because of the weather and the pastures and just mother nature.


----------



## Suzy (Jan 1, 2011)

Sigh.. Bad news .. She died there a few nights ago 

Here's a pic of what she looked like  :
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6500/dsc00945un.jpg


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So sorry you lost her 

:grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss....you tried so hard to save her.....  :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry, she was so beautiful  RIP pretty girl


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry too. She was a very pretty girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww :sigh: So sorry she passed :hug:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...she was beautiful.... :sigh: :hug:


----------



## ashacooney (Jul 21, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss... I am a senior vet student who just had a case of small intestinal obstruction in a nigerian dwarf goat. We did everything, including full-on emergency surgery to remove it, but ruminants do not do well with intestinal surgery. It's not like horses... they can just go down fast when you touch their intestines. Try not to blame yourself, you did everything you could. And even when surgery is performed quickly by the best surgeons, things can still fail. We lost him. However I am presenting his case to my class and the faculty, so hopefully there will be more vets coming into the world who can help with this difficult situation. All my best, and with deepest sympathy, Anne


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this is an old post...2011...


----------

